# adiaforitos



## cougr

could somebody please explain the meaning of or provide an english translation for the word ' adiaforitos '?


----------



## olivia vava

Hi,
maybe you mean αδιαφόρετος.
Useless. The one that does not provite profit or earnings. Comes from de medival, dut non in use nowdays αδιαφόρητος, with the same meaning.
Bye.


----------



## olivia vava

Hi,
maybe you mean _αδιαφόρετος (aδiafόretos)_
Useless. The one that does not provite profit or earnings. Comes from de medival, *b*ut non in use nowdays _αδιαφόρητος (aδiafόritos)_, with the same meaning.
Bye.


----------



## cougr

Thanks olivia , so presumably if someone refers to somebody as 'adiaforhtos ' they are suggesting that they are useless.Is this correct ?


----------



## olivia vava

Correct, although there is a word that it is used mostly to describe a situation or an object.


----------



## olivia vava

... or an object (or better I would say product).


----------



## olivia vava

I send you a very nice example where it is used the word _αδιαφόρετος_, refering to a person as useless. 
It is from _Αποσώστρα_ by Alexandros Papadiamandis written in 1906 in the island of Skiathos. 

_Παραπονεμένη, πολύπαθη γυναίκα! Ο σχωρεμένος, ο άντρας της, πέθανε, ο αδιαφόρετος, και της άφησε τρία παιδιά. _

In the islant of Creta it is used as useless, fruitless, futile, vain.
In the islant of Tenedos as unavailing, useless, unworthy, inefficient.
In the islant of Skiathos apart of the aboves has the meaning of someone who is dead, late. 

For a situation or product a traslation would be not profitable or disadvantageous.


----------



## orthophron

*αδιαφόρητος* = what cannot get out of the body through the pores or evaporate.
It is an old term; I don't know if it is still used in medicine.
Have a look here if you like (Liddell - Scott dictionary).

*αδιαφόρετος* [etym. α + διάφορο (όφελος)] = without profit (adj)


----------



## cougr

to both of you ,Olivia and Orthophron ,thank you for taking the time to respond to my query .I feel satisfied that I now understand the word and it's derivation.


----------

